# New Pc Config at 25k !



## a-raam (Dec 17, 2012)

FRIEND WANTS NEW PC !!
purposee computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:GAMES !!  FIFA,battlefied 3,hitman, GTA 4,NFS,etc.

2. What is his overall budget? If his can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:25k , +/- 1.5k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Not sure.mostly no.

4. Which Operating System is he planning to use?
Ans:WIn8. And maybe linux later.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 gb min.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No. He currently has a 19 inch acer monitor. 1366 x 768.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Speakers,keyboard.Has a 160 gb hdd on which he plans to install OS.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Jan.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Mumbai. will preferably buy locally.

14. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Has to be VFM,power efficient,future proof and good for gaming for the next 4 years atleast.


----------



## Myth (Dec 17, 2012)

You should read up a little bit in the forum threads before asking questions. 

What you asked : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150570-intel-lga-1155-motherboard-thread.html

What you should also know : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150815-reference-section-thread-index.html


----------



## cacklebolt (Dec 17, 2012)

That was really enlightening 

Now for the second part of my question, will the H67 be the best for given CPU+GPU combo????


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2012)

tell us your budget and what cpu and gpu you are going to get ? if possible getting a H77 motherboard is recommended over H67.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> tell us your budget and what cpu and gpu you are going to get ? if possible getting a H77 motherboard is recommended over H67.



Friend wanted it.
He was thinking about Pentium G630 and Above GPU .
Budget is ~25k.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2012)

Do your friend only needs CPU+Mobo and GPU only ? then combining a GTX 650 Ti with G630 is not a good idea at 14k he can get ( excluding GPU price ) i5 - 2310 @ 10.5k and Asus P8B75M-LX @ 4.1k but if he don't has a decent PSU then opt for core i3 3220 cpu @7k and Corsair CX430v2 @ ~2.6k.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> Do your friend only needs CPU+Mobo and GPU only ? then combining a GTX 650 Ti with G630 is not a good idea at 14k he can get ( excluding GPU price ) i5 - 2310 @ 10.5k and Asus P8B75M-LX @ 4.1k but if he don't has a decent PSU then opt for core i3 3220 cpu @7k and Corsair CX430v2 @ ~2.6k.


his problem is that he has a budgt of 25k only...and he has to buy all parts at  that price...
was thinking abt g860+650ti but since g860 not available, i thought about g630.
then i considered also the hd 7850 after reading a review by tomshardware but that is too expensive for his budget.

what i had in mind was  
g630 -3.5k
gtx g50ti -10.5k
4 gb ram - 1.5k
3.5k mobo

i hope u get the idea..


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ yep, I got the idea  anyway, edit the first post using _* PC Build Questionnaire Template*_ from here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
It will be easier to suggest components then

BTW, thread move into appropriate section and thread title edited.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, I got the idea  anyway, edit the first post using _* PC Build Questionnaire Template*_ from here :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> It will be easier to suggest components then
> 
> BTW, thread move into appropriate section and thread title edited.



no problem 

Done.


----------



## Confused_user (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't mean to intrude, but I was wondering if anyone could tell of how much bottleneck will it cause if I pair a g630 with a hd 7850


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2012)

Not much in gaming. G630 is a capable gaming processor but by spending 300 bucks extra you can get a G645 which is little faster.

a-raam, make sure the HDD your friend currently having is a SATA HDD, the current motherboards have dropped the IDE ports required to connect the PATA devices.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 20, 2012)

*@ OP*

For that resolution, 650-ti and 7850 would be an overkill. Besides they are expensive and difficult to fit in your budget.
So here goes my config:

*CPU*- Intel pentium G630 - 3.4K ( can get G645 by paying a bit extra and its worth it)
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4.5k
*Graphics* - Gigabyte 7770 - 8k
*Ram* - Corsair 4gb value ram - 1k
*Hdd* - WD caviar blue 500gb - 3.5k
*Cabinet* - cm 311 elite - 2.3k
*PSU *- Corsair cx430v2- 2.7k
*UPS *- APC 600va - 1.5k

*Total *- 27k ( This is a rough estimate of prices. You can get cheaper deals locally)

Add an asus optical drive for 1k more.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2012)

Intel Core i3 - 2120  @ 6.5k
Asus P8B75M-LX @ 4k
Corsair 1333 Mhz DDR3 ram 4Gb @ 1k
PSU : Corsair Cx430v2/VS450 @ 2.5k
Zotac GTX 650 Ti @ 11k

now if you do have a old cabinet and sata HDD use them for the time being ..


----------



## a-raam (Dec 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> Intel Core i3 - 2120  @ 6.5k
> Asus P8B75M-LX @ 4k
> Corsair 1333 Mhz DDR3 ram 4Gb @ 1k
> PSU : Corsair Cx430v2/VS450 @ 2.5k
> ...



Seems good.. but he would buy a 1080p monitor next year.. which is why i was considering zotac 2gb 650ti.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

What is the price of Zotax 650 Ti 2 GB version?


----------



## a-raam (Dec 21, 2012)

Cilus said:


> What is the price of Zotax 650 Ti 2 GB version?


Here you go:
ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

but looks like i mistook the AMP! edition for the standard one.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

Buddy, read my post 1st. I asked for the price of the 2GB model, not the 1GB one.

However, I got the price from Flipkat, it is Rs 12,338. Now the point is Zotac 650 Ti is not a very powerful card and comes with a short 128 bit memory bus. As a result the benefit it will get with 2 GB Video Ram is questionable. But if you can spend 12.4K then my suggestion will be add another 600 bucks and get the Gigabyte/Sapphire HD 7850 2GB which is a far better card.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup 2gb model is not worth the price

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti 2GB DDR5 AMP! Edition

At that price, 650-ti approaches gtx 660 and 7850 territory.

GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5 OC


----------



## a-raam (Dec 21, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Yup 2gb model is not worth the price
> 
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti 2GB DDR5 AMP! Edition
> 
> ...



wouldnt that go overbudget??? i mean 
gpu 13k
proccesor 3.5k
mobo 3k
ram 1.5k
hdd 4k
psu 2k
cabinet ??

approx 28kk


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 21, 2012)

but sir it really bottlenecks the higher end cards-
CPU Benchmarks : Far Cry 3 Performance, Benchmarked

i would suggest 
cpu- i3 -3220 -7k
gigabyte - ga b75m d3h-4.5k
gtx 650ti-10.5k
wd caviar blue 500gb -3.5k
ram - corsair value 1.2k
cm elite 430 -2k
total-28.7k


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2012)

^^ where Cm Elite 430 is available at 2k ?? - at 2k Op can only get Cm Elite 310/311/*344*


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 22, 2012)

My bad imeant cm elite 361


----------



## a-raam (Dec 22, 2012)

I just read about the AMD Athlon II 750k 
Belongs to Piledriver Series.
Will it be good for gaming??


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2012)

it will be good for gaming as it's a quad core cpu but the main catch is availability and the price - just look at the current FM2 cpus available in here - you'll get the idea.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> it will be good for gaming as it's a quad core cpu but the main catch is availability and the price - just look at the current FM2 cpus available in here - you'll get the idea.



but aren't those the A85 ones???
i mean a75 and a55 would be cheaper right??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

A75 based FM2 socket motherboards are not yet available in India. With A55 chipset, OP will loose features like USB 3.0 and SATA 6 Gbps. So better go with a cheap A85 based FM2 motherboard.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 23, 2012)

Just saw that the Athlon II X4 750k does not have L3 cache which is like really important for gaming.
Should i still go for it or stick to a Pentium G645??
And why do Pentiums have only 1033 Mhz RAM support??


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 23, 2012)

pentiums are limited to 1066mhz ram cause at 3.5k you just can expect any more 
anyways you can use any frequency of ram with that cpu till the time you have a decent mobo only thing is that the cpu will not benefit from the extra bandwidth


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2012)

a-raam said:


> Just saw that the Athlon II X4 750k does not have L3 cache which is like really important for gaming.
> Should i still go for it or stick to a Pentium G645??
> And why do Pentiums have only 1033 Mhz RAM support??



do you have any relatives abroad who can source the CPu and a a75 motherboard - then go for 750k but you won't get warranty for those in here.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 24, 2012)

getting the pieces from abroad will causse overshooting of the ops budget (customs,taxes etc) and also their will be a warranty problem for components not available in india 
so it is advsable to either go with intel i3 +hd 6670 or wait for trinity


----------



## a-raam (Dec 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> do you have any relatives abroad who can source the CPu and a a75 motherboard - then go for 750k but you won't get warranty for those in here.



That is not a possible option.I guess G645 and (which)GPU is my best bet.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 24, 2012)

ok then you can go for that pentium g645 + gtx 650 ti combo we talked about earlier


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> getting the pieces from abroad will causse overshooting of the ops budget (*customs,taxes etc*) and also their will be a warranty problem for components not available in india
> so it is advsable to either go with intel i3 +hd 6670 or wait for trinity



these can be avoided 



a-raam said:


> That is not a possible option.I guess G645 and (which)GPU is my best bet.



what's wrong with the core i3 cpus around ~6.5-7k ( look on previous page ) - they are better suited for the gpu you are getting and the 160GB HDD - is it Sata or IDE ? if Sata it can be re-used and there's no need to get a new one now


----------



## a-raam (Dec 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> what's wrong with the core i3 cpus around ~6.5-7k ( look on previous page ) - they are better suited for the gpu you are getting and the 160GB HDD - is it Sata or IDE ? if Sata it can be re-used and there's no need to get a new one now



I guess the build with i3 will go over his budget.
and i guess his HDD is a SATA one(not sure).
and he wants a HDD too,


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2012)

if it's Sata then tell your friend to skip buying HDD for now and reconsider the suggestion on post no.13.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> if it's Sata then tell your friend to skip buying HDD for now and reconsider the suggestion on post no.13.



I guess its SATA 'cause while booting it shows SATA something... He do have a cabinet but will have to check whether thats fine.
The G645 should release soon and so we thought of coupling it to the HD 7850 but it seems overkill.
I guess will stick to #13.but he found the G645+HD 7850 combo impressive but i still feel its overkill.

Prefence : Post #13.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok .. a HD7850 is better than GTX 650 Ti and for this here's the re-config :

Intel Core i3 - 2120 @ 6.5k
Asus P8H61-M LX @ 2.8k
Corsair 1333 Mhz DDR3 ram 4Gb @ 1k
Corsair VS450 @ 2.2k
HD 7850 @ ~13k

Total : 25.5k


----------



## a-raam (Dec 27, 2012)

But what about storage...160 GB is like very less...


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

HDD : Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB WD5000AAKX

You can either increase the budget or compromise on the GPU.(650ti)


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 27, 2012)

but compromising on the budget seems foolhardy at this stage 
so it is better that you increase your budget by 3.5k to accommadate that hdd


----------



## a-raam (Dec 27, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> but compromising on the budget seems foolhardy at this stage
> so it is better that you increase your budget by 3.5k to accommadate that hdd





Will try to convince him to increaae his Budget...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 27, 2012)

ma be you can buy a cheap cabby.
and buy a good one when buying the monitor.
the cheap ones come for 700 bucks approx.

and the prices at the stores are lower that what are stated here.

but.
DONT COMPROMISE ON THE GPU
since your friend getting it for Gaming alone..


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> getting the pieces from abroad will causse overshooting of the ops budget (customs,taxes etc) and also their will be a warranty problem for components not available in india
> so it is advsable to either go with intel i3 +hd 6670 or wait for trinity



False.

In-fact it will save money - I ve bought half of my rig from newegg and it saved me ~ 7-8k. 
Its easy to avoid customs.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 27, 2012)

i think avoiding customs doesn't ensure the warranty.. isn't it like that??

and also for that one needs a friend abroad.

AFAIK newegg doesn't sell stuff to india..


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

You ll have your warranty irrespective of whether or not you avoid customs.  Its just that if there's a problem you ll have to ship it at the closest replacement center which is generally out of India. Here u ll have to pay ~2k for the shipping part.
So its always advisable to buy parts that are known to last from abroad. eg - cpu/gpu.

I got it through my brother. Currently hes in California.

No newegg doesnt ship it to India. But if you find a very hot deal on newegg - like in the Black friday listings they were selling the sapphire 7850 for 140$ post rebate. Thats more like 7.5k. And here it costs 14k. So what you can do is ask a reliable company to ship it to India. Fedex would ship it for 3.5k (to Mumbai) taking the total cost to 11k. So still you could save 3k using one of the most expensive shipping companies i.e Fedex. 
Choose a less demanding shipper (reliable one though) and they will ship it for ~2.5k. So you could get the 7850 shipped at your door for mere 10k. 
Not bad,eh ?
7850 is a mid range card so the savings aren't that much. But its considerable nevertheless. 

Consider a high end card-
There was a deal for MSI GTX 670 for 300$ post rebate ~  16.5k. Suppose you add 2.5k shipping. So net cost = 19k.
In India, you ll have to pay around 27k for it.

So such deals are always eyes closed stealers IMHO.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2012)

a-raam said:


> But what about storage...160 GB is like very less...



not very less if someone knows how to manage the space and a storage device can be added anytime later - so concentrate more on the core components.


----------



## Myth (Dec 28, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> You ll have your warranty irrespective of whether or not you avoid customs.  Its just that if there's a problem you ll have to ship it at the closest replacement center which is generally out of India. Here u ll have to pay ~2k for the shipping part.
> So its always advisable to buy parts that are known to last from abroad. eg - cpu/gpu.
> 
> I got it through my brother. Currently hes in California.
> ...




Nice info. 
Additionally if you know someone well enough in the us, they can buy, _test _and ship the item to you. 
If there are any problems, chances are high they will crop up in the first installation or within a week of usage.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 28, 2012)

Want to buy'em locally.
So wasnt it
i3 -2120 6.5k
HD 7850 13k
PSU 2k
RAm 1.5k
Mobo 3.5k
Cabby 0.7k

thats already = ~ 27.5k


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 28, 2012)

also write the models buddy.
or at the time of buying it may cause problems..

i would suggest ,get corsair value series ram.
i purchased it for 1350  2.5 months back.

you said it was +/- 1.5 k.
sothe budget was actually 26.5 k.
just add 1 k..
man. he's buying a 1080p monitor next year, 
he can push one k more..


@ Thetrueblueviking , great info buddy. thanks..

you should post it in some buying advice mega thread.
it will be really good..



topgear said:


> not very less if someone knows how to manage the space and a storage device can be added anytime later - so concentrate more on the core components.



exactly..
thumbs up.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 28, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> also write the models buddy.
> or at the time of buying it may cause problems..
> 
> i would suggest ,get corsair value series ram.
> ...



I am trying to be a bit conservative...
umm
Intel Pentium G645 3.5k
HD 7850 13.5k
Will this game well coz... well in the previous posts topgear and Cilus initially recommended G645...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 28, 2012)

you if that goes well , it would be much better, then you can get a good cabby too.
yup.
i'm not telling you to insert a hdd bcuz it will be for 3.5 k. so again your budget will get harassed.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 28, 2012)

that config is good you should go for it
cheers!


----------



## a-raam (Dec 28, 2012)

U mean the g645 and 7850 one which I discussed while being conservative???


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2012)

a-raam said:


> Want to buy'em locally.
> So wasnt it
> i3 -2120 6.5k
> HD 7850 13k
> ...



may I know the manufacturer and model name of the motherboard and ram ?? even online shops have motherboard and ram at lesser price than this.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> may I know the manufacturer and model name of the motherboard and ram ?? even online shops have motherboard and ram at lesser price than this.



Even flipkart which is one of the most expensive sites has got cheaper prices for those 2 components.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 29, 2012)

For the Mobo I was thinking about an H67 one and Transcend RAM..


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 29, 2012)

Intel i3 3220 - Rs 7100
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
Corsair Value Ram 4 GB - Rs 1150
GPU - ASUS  GTX 650 TI 1GB DDR5 - Rs 10300
SMPS - CORSAIR 450 VS - Rs 2230
Cabinet - Generic - Rs 700

Total Rs 25780.

At 1366x768 you are great with a 650ti. Battlefield and some upcoming titles will struggle with a weak CPU,hence an i3.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 29, 2012)

This seems perfect !!! I will tell him that if he wants a bit better he can get 7850!!! Its done I think:thumbup:


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 29, 2012)

yup.
great config.
and you will get those within 25 k 
the mobo is for 3950 bucks at retails.
the smps is 2100.
so.
congo to you and your buddy.


----------



## a-raam (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanx...so I should keep the HD 7850 option open.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 30, 2012)

Definitely if you can!


----------

